# Pet Passports



## cris_r (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi could anyone give me some advice. We may sell are house very soon the house we are moving into is no wherte near ready and we have been discussing our options one of them is we have a home in Spain and we were thinking we could drive over there with Kass our GSD. She was fantastic when we drove to scotland which was nine hour ( with stops) if we were to go in say two or three months time what would the time scale be on our return journey would she have to stay the full six months after her injections many thanks x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It takes a minumum of 8 months to set up a pet passport.
SO if you went before the passport was complete she would have to go into 6 months quarentine.

The reason it takes so long is the rabies vacine - they are given the vacine than have a series of blood tests to make sure it has worked.

I'm planning to get my 2 passports for next summer so will start the process in september.

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme

This link is from my vet's website and has some really useful info and explains it all.
Alver Vet Group | Factsheet: Taking your pet abroad


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

All of mine have passports.

The rabies vaccine is given then 3-4 weeks after that they have a blood test to make sure the levels are sufficient. It is then 6 months after a sufficient blood test result that a dog can re-enter the UK without the need to go in to quarantine.

ETA - Fogot to say that the dog also has to be microchipped if not already, before you can have the rabies vaccine.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi you can enter Spain once the blood test comes back that the rabies has taken.

Our cat had her results back April 09 and we moved here June 09. 

You cannot re-enter the UK until the 6 month period has passed. 

So Kitty couldn't re-enter until October 09. 

BE AWARE That in the UK the Rabies booster has to be given every two or three years (Cant remember now) But Spain it is every Year. I didn't know until we got Harvey


----------



## samthedog (Nov 2, 2010)

Be careful to find a English speaking vet for the trip back to England, we went to France last year and despite making the arrangements before we left UK when we arrived at the vets they had no record of our appointment!!
Pretty scary, as we had to get back to Calais for the tunnel. All turned out well but it was by the skin of our teeth.


----------



## bobbylennox (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm moving to Spain in a month and was planning on driving our Springer to Madrid, does anyone know of a way to get a dog passport within a month and how much the process costs? thanks


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

bobbylennox said:


> i'm moving to Spain in a month and was planning on driving our Springer to Madrid, does anyone know of a way to get a dog passport within a month and how much the process costs? thanks


You have no chance of getting it in a month sadly. 7 weeks is the fastest at a push. From what I remember Kitty's passport was about £300 ish in total. Flying to spain cost us £25 with Iberia eith her as hand luggage. (Please note not all air lines allow, and also this is only OUT of the UK. All entries into the UK must be made through cargo (if flying)


----------



## bowieng (Jun 16, 2011)

is that plan with transfe pet?
I want to transfe my pet


----------



## jiadongpeng (Jul 5, 2011)

I am very interested in this topic for you, do not know if you can share with me


----------



## BPBJo3 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you're moving to Spain then you probably don't require a passport to take the dog there. The passport is for bringing the dog back again. Therefore you could get him/her passported when you're in Spain which would probably be cheaper. Britain is known to be rabies free.

If you check this link it will give you the information to take your pet into Spain.

Taking pets to spain, the laws, take your animal or pet to spain, move to spain with pets, dogs in spain, transport pets to spain

I've just come back from a motorbike holiday there it was great. Enjoy your move. 

ps Read the bit on hazards to your pet in Spain. Both my dogs are from Malta and one had sandfly when I found him although thankfully it's under control. It's a horrible death for a dog if you don't prevent/catch it in time.


----------

